# Baby Hardheads



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

Thought you guys would dig this. Babies found in the adults mouth. Future bait stealers.


----------



## jeh64 (Jun 14, 2004)

*I have a question*

In the mouth of what another shark???


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

*Buddy was fishin at the south jetty,*

and caught a nice size gafftop. When he got it in the boat, the fish spit out ~30 kickin baby gaffys all over the bottom of the boat. Mouth brooders??


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

*Not shark*

In the mouth of an adult hardhead............


----------



## jsb223 (May 23, 2004)

Surf Pirate said:


> In the mouth of an adult Gafftop (hardhead)


a gafftop is not a hardhead...


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

*Hardhead*

Forget gafftop,,,,,, Lets go with stinky bait stealin pain inflicting salt water catfish pain in the *##....


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

jsb223 said:


> a gafftop is not a hardhead...


They are different, but a slimer is a slimer...lol.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Hardheads are one of the fish that carry their young in their mouth. There are several others that also do this.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I hate hardheads worse than words could ever express. Hope you disposed of them properly.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

If you kill'em you gotta eat em! Sushi?


----------



## bigbluemarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

all male catfish carry eggs and babies in thier mouth until they are old enough to eat on their own


----------



## purpletdude (Jul 7, 2004)

I hate hardheads......feed em to the cat!!!!


----------

